# Alpine 7905 I forgot I had.



## mrrz500 (Jan 5, 2020)

I was browsing the net for a home stereo amp and saw a discussion about a Alpine 7905. I remember I bought one from Marin Auto Stereo and Alarm new for something like $800 with a couple of Alpine amps. 5002's or 1's I don't recall the model number, Alpine equalizer and 4 Altec Lansing speakers to go in my 2 door Ford F350. Totaled the truck a year later and pulled all the stereo stuff out. It dawned on me. I still have that stuff. I boxed each thing up separately put it in a upstairs corner of my shop. I went out there to see if it was still there. It was all still there. I have a use for the amps. They'll work in a '71 Challenger I have. But the cd player won't. It's been in a box completely sealed with clear packing tape since I pulled it out of the truck. I don't see any reason why it shouldn't still work. It was only used a year. The serial number on it is A8021370 If anyone is interested in it let me know. I might sell the eq also. That's if a buddy of mine doesn't want to use it in his car. Sorry for the bad quality photo.


----------

